# storm door with pet door built in



## Tangelo (Sep 13, 2010)

Floridakat said:


> Would Anderson or Larson be a better storm door to install with a doggie door already built in? We're in the central Florida climate. The Larson is $310.00 compared with the Anderson 100 series for $197.00


It really depends on the size of the dog & the doggie door, go with whichever fit, if there the same, then go with the cheapest!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Floridakat said:


> Would Anderson or Larson be a better storm door to install with a doggie door already built in? We're in the central Florida climate. The Larson is $310.00 compared with the Anderson 100 series for $197.00


They have storm doors in Florida with a doggie door already installed? I've never seen that.
Ron


----------

